# , , ,

## Natali Kr

Natali Kr,        8926870110 -     ,    .     .         .     ,       ,     .
 ,  " "       .     ,         .

----------


## Natali Kr

,          ,    .            -  ?

----------


## .

> Natali Kr,        8926870110


 ?       .



> ,    .


        ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## bacek

.
   .       .   -     .

----------


## Natali Kr

.      .

----------


## Natali Kr

,     .     -  -        " "  .      (     :Smilie:     ).      ,

----------


## tarkova@211.ru

*bacek*,     ?   ,   " "   , ,

----------


## 777

*tarkova@211.ru*, 
  .  - , 



> tarkova@211.ru


 ,   



> Natali Kr  
> 
> 
> 10.08.2009
> 
> 
> 
> 29

----------


## tarkova@211.ru

"  .  - , "
   .  ,  ,      .    ?     ?

----------


## SergDryg

,  ,   .    muscovite.   ,      ,        ,       ,    SergDryg!   ?   ?

----------

